# ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Massenhaft Toilettenpapier im Innkanal



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







*ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Massenhaft Toilettenpapier im Innkanal​**Wer hats gemerkt?
NABU? BUND? PETA?  Behörden? Sonstige "Schützer", "Wissenschaft"? 
Natürlich nicht, es waren:
Aktive Angler am Gewässer!*

Innerhalb einer Woche der zweite Fall, in dem Angler, einfach auf Grund dessen, dass sie beim praktischen Angeln draussen vor Ort waren, wieder eine Umweltsauerei bemerken konnten. 

Waren es zuletzt tote Fische im Norden, um die es ging.....:
ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Fische treiben tot in der Geeste
.......ist es jetzt massenhaft Toilettenpapier im Süden:
Flut von Toilettentüchern im Inn

Bei der Sache ist eines klar:
Sowas kommt aus Kläranlagen - und die sind normalerweise ja in staatlicher Hand, wenns um Toilettenpapier in Massen geht (2.620 kommunale Kläranlagen in Bayern), oder aus Industriebetrieben mit Kläranlagen (mehr als 2.400 in Bayern).

Da kommt dann Folgendes zum Tragen: 
"Überwachung von Abwasseranlagen und ihren Einleitungen in Gewässer – der bayerische Weg"
https://www.lfu.bayern.de/wasser/ue_abwasser_bayweg/index.html
Hier werden neben den 2620 kommunalen Kläranlagen auch noch mehr als 2.400 Gewerbe- und Industriebetriebe "überwacht".

Interessant dabei die Anmerkungen aus dem Artikel von OVB-online im Zusammenhang mit der Kenntnis dieser Fakten:
Die 3 Angler wollten Regenbogenfprellen, Barben oder Äschen fangen, als sie kurz vor 8 Uhr am unteren Innkanal bei Töging plötzlich einen "Schwall" von Toilettenabwasser (allem Anschein nach aus einer Kläranlage) feststellten und massenhaft treibendes Toilettenpapier.

Sie informierten direkt den Töginger Bürgermeister:


> _Dieser veranlasste, dass sich der Leiter der Kläranlage, Christian Hutterer, die Sachlage vor Ort anschaute und die Fischer kontaktierte. „Ein Problem in der Töginger Kläranlage scheidet als Ursache aus, denn sie arbeitete zum Zeitpunkt der Entdeckung des Unrats ohne jegliche Störungen oder sonstige Auffälligkeiten“, sagte Hutterer. Die Stadt werde das Wasserwirtschaftsamt Traunstein von dem von den Fischern beobachteten Unrat in Kenntnis setzen. „Dieses wird dann gegebenenfalls weitere Schritte einleiten“, so Hutterer weiter._



Obwohl da die Angler natürlich keine Lust auf selbst gefangenen Fisch hatten, angesichts der Umstände, angelten sie noch eine Stunde weiter, um das alles zu dokumentieren.

Und das wäre auch gut so, so wird der Gewässerökologe Dr. Manfred Holzner, Vorsitzender des Bezirksfischereivereins, zitiert.

Denn sowas war anscheinend schon mal vorgekommen:


> _Ein solcher Vorfall im Unterwasserkanal sei ihm schon einmal gemeldet worden. Jedoch sei dieser mangels technischer Möglichkeiten nicht dokumentiert worden. Dr. Holzner lobte die drei Innkanalangler für ihre schnelle Intervention und rief seine Vereinsmitglieder auf, die Augen offen zu halten und Zwischenfälle zu melden._



Interessant auch dazu, dass der Leiter der Kläranlage, Christian Hutterer, scheinbar mit der "Aufklärung" beauftragt wurde:


> _„Ein Problem in der Töginger Kläranlage scheidet als Ursache aus, denn sie arbeitete zum Zeitpunkt der Entdeckung des Unrats ohne jegliche Störungen oder sonstige Auffälligkeiten“, sagte Hutterer.
> Die Stadt werde das Wasserwirtschaftsamt Traunstein von dem von den Fischern beobachteten Unrat in Kenntnis setzen. „Dieses wird dann gegebenenfalls weitere Schritte einleiten“, so Hutterer weiter._


Kläranlage und Stadt NATÜRLICH unschuldig, GEGEBENENFALLS werden weitere Schritte eingeleitet.....

Was ein Wunder - hätte man nur VW-Ingenieure befragt, wäre auch der Diesel-Skandal nie raus gekommen.

*Umso wichtiger, dass auch hier wieder Angler vor Ort solche Dinge melden und protokollieren*. 
Denn ob man ausgerechnet möglichen Tätern unbedingt die Aufklärung überlassen sollte, darüber kann man sicher streiten.

Und wenn teilweise gleichzeitig Angler von Behörden (den gleichen?) angegangen werden wegen zu viel "anfüttern" (Nährstoffe), will man bei augescheinlichem Überlaufen einer Kläranlage in freie Gewässer "GEGEBENENFALLS" weiter ermitteln - ernsthaft???

Man sieht also, wie wichtig der aktive Angler vor Art ist als Wächter der Gewässer, wenn auch gerade der Staat mit als Täter in Betracht kommt wie hier!

*Danke an die Angelkollegen aus Bayern!!

Haltet weiter die Augen offen!!*


Siehe dazu auch:
[youtube1]LNUunJDmRPI[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNUunJDmRPI

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## aufe_und_obe (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Massenhaft Toilettenpapier im Innkanal*

Danke Thomas für die Berichterstattung, sonst wäre ich nicht darauf aufmerksam geworden.
Bei uns auf der Vereins Homepage findet man leider (noch?)nichts darüber.
http://derfischereiverein.de
Eine Riesen Sauerei ist das, vorallem da es ja definitiv nicht das erste mal war! Beim spinfischen hatte ich die letzten Jahre öfter diesen Dreck mit dem  Haken vom Grund aufgesammelt.... Ich sage da entsorgt jemand der Anrainer mit System!

Und was wird rauskommen? NICHTS! Da wird lieber wieder von Ämtern und Behörden versucht uns Anglern knüppel zwischen die Beine zu Stecken! Ist ja auch einfacher.
Kleines Beispiel, der Verein wollte/hat das Angeln vom Boot aus genehmigt, leider nur auf dem Inn. Dieser hat eine sehr Starke Strömung, also brauchts eine E-Motor Genehmigung. Die haben wir dann nach laaaaangem hin und her auch bekommen. Allerdings mit Auflagen von der Umwelt Abteilung des Lra Aö, die es in sich haben.
- jeder Karten Inhaber darf nur in den Monaten Oktober November Dezember 12mal mit dem E-Motor Boot aufs Wasser (Sonnenauf/untergang)
-Der Verein muss über alle Bootsbewegungen einen Nachweis führen. 
-Dafür auch nur auf der Hälfte der beantragten Strecke! 
- 30m 'sicherheits' abstand zum Ufer (Kollisionskurs vorgeschrieben vom Lra bei 2 entgegen kommenden Booten?)
- entsprechend auch Fern halten von Bachmündungen und Schilf Gürtel.

So, jetzt kann man natürlich sagen seit froh das ihr überhaupt dürft(bin ich auch), aber dazu muss man wissen auf der selben Inn Strecke hat ein Ruder Verein sein Vereinsheim, dreimal dürft ihr raten wo und mit welchen Auflagen die wohl fahren ?

An dieser Stelle nochmal Danke an alle Beteiligten die sich die Mühe mit dem Amt gemacht haben!

P.s. da ich bei sowas gerne trotzig werde, hol ich mir irgendwann ein Tretkajak und fahr damit den ganzen Tag mit ausgestrecktem Mittelfinger im Schilfbereich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Massenhaft Toilettenpapier im Innkanal*

Immer gerne!

Aber so wie Du das schilderst, geht das auch schon Richtung Schilda da..


----------



## aufe_und_obe (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Massenhaft Toilettenpapier im Innkanal*

Ist zwar ot, muss aber den Frust zur selbst Therapie loswerden.
Langsam wirds halt wirklich lächerlich, Vereins interne regulierungen sind eh schon heftig = Nachtangel Verbot (Sommer 1 bzw Winter 0Uhr), Anfütterverbot, futterkorb nur in sehr wenig Gewässer abschnitten. Sonstige Auflagen teilweise Köder Größe/Einzelhaken/Dropshot Verbot(=Tiroler System/ 
Relativ viele Schonstrecken bzw. Gebiete. 
Entnahme Mengen usw. Aufnahme stopp für neu Mitglieder um Befischungsdruck zu senken.

Der Verein gibt sich wirklich viel Mühe/Arbeit und gibt ordentlich Geld für Bestandserhaltung, Äsche, Huchen, Nase, Sterlett, Laichgrund, Altwasser usw aus.

Fazit: Als einer der größten (evtl. Der größte) bayrischen Fischereivereine, wird der Lebensraum am und ums Wasser mit Kraft und viel Geld auch für kommende generationen (wer wenn nicht wir? ) geschützt, aber als Dank und Anerkennungen bekommst von den Umweltschildbürgern a solche Watschn, dasd an nix mehr glaubst..... und als Sahne Häubchen das Wasser vollgeschi..en.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Massenhaft Toilettenpapier im Innkanal*

kann Deinen Frust gut verstehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Massenhaft Toilettenpapier im Innkanal*

Auch in der enuesten Medlung - keiner wills gewesen sein!!

Damit klar:
*OHNE Angler würde so was nie ans Licht kommen!!*
Dass der Verein da nicht offensiver mit umgeht (s.o., aufe_und_obe Posting) verwundert da schon etwat..

*Massenhaft Klotücher im Innkanal: Keiner will's gewesen sein *
https://plus.pnp.de/lokales/landkre...er-im-Innkanal-Keiner-wills-gewesen-sein.html


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Massenhaft Toilettenpapier im Innkanal*

Diese scheiss Feuchttücher sind eh ein Riesenproblem der Abwasserwirtschaft. Die Dinger zersetzen sich nicht und verstopfen Pumpen und andere Fördermittel (Schnecken etc.). Ganz zu schweigen von Verstopfungen im Gebäude....
Klar, entsorgt werden muss das Zeug, und wenn da mal speckulativ gesehen was "daneben" fällt!
Ich fürchte, die Ermittlungen laufen ins Leere, hoffe aber, dass der Schuldige gefunden wird!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Massenhaft Toilettenpapier im Innkanal*

Eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus...

Das ist nicht nur bei Politik und Verbanditen so.

Auch hier wurden ja quasi mögliche Täter selber mit der Aufklärung beauftragt...

Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Massenhaft Toilettenpapier im Innkanal*

Das Problem gibts auch anderswo, wie in der Schweiz:
*Fischer angeln zwischen Tampons und WC-Papier*
http://www.20min.ch/schweiz/ostschweiz/story/Fischer-angeln-zwischen-Tampons-und-WC-Papier-29981663


----------



## wusel345 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Massenhaft Toilettenpapier im Innkanal*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Problem gibts auch anderswo, wie in der Schweiz:
> *Fischer angeln zwischen Tampons und WC-Papier*
> http://www.20min.ch/schweiz/ostschweiz/story/Fischer-angeln-zwischen-Tampons-und-WC-Papier-29981663



Wie in den Kommentaren zu lesen ist einfach das Rohr verstopfen oder, meine Idee, mit Maschendraht zu machen. War auch sofort meine Überlegung. Die hätten ganz viel Spaß im Klärwerk.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Massenhaft Toilettenpapier im Innkanal*

Ich persönlich glaube, dass da viel mehr Schmu getrieben wird, als man glaubt und viele Klärwerke Hochwasserlagen nutzen, um "aufzuräumen"...

Hatten wir früher in Heilbronn im Neckar auch immer wieder mal (persönliche Erfahrung), inzwischen aber selten, zumindest seltener geworden.


----------



## NaabMäx (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Massenhaft Toilettenpapier im Innkanal*

Hallo Thomas,
Wieso nutzt du nicht deine Presse um hier Dampf rein zu bringen.

Schreib doch mal den Bürgermeister an, der für die Abwässer zuständig ist und frag, was der unternommen hat, den Verursacher ausfindig zu machen, und in Zukunft das zu verhindern.
Ob er die Polizei eingeschaltet hat und anzeige erstattet.
Oder hat das bereits der Angelverein gemacht. Anzeige gegen unbekannt.
Probenentnahme und Abgleich mit den in der Strecke möglichen / bekannten Einleitungen.
Wird er nicht tätig, macht er sich vermutlich mit schuldig, wegen Unterlassung. (Aufklärung / Verhinderung einer Straftat.)

#y


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Massenhaft Toilettenpapier im Innkanal*

Da muss/sollte zuerst mal der Verein vor Ort ran, dessen Mitglieder ja definitiv davon wissen:


aufe_und_obe schrieb:


> Danke Thomas für die Berichterstattung, sonst wäre ich nicht darauf aufmerksam geworden.
> Bei uns auf der Vereins Homepage findet man leider (noch?)nichts darüber.
> http://derfischereiverein.de



Kann mich auch nicht zerreissen und häng grad an den ganzen EU-.Geschichten, die nun mal alle Angler betreffen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=164


----------

